# ESU 53900 DCC Tester +ESU 53901 Extension



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if any of you have any experience or tips for using the DCC board tester ESU 53900+53901 Large scale expansion unit?

I have several boards I need to test and don't really feel like installing them on an engine. I've seen a few reviews on the Main ESU board but nothing using the large scale extension.

Thanks


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Get one of these.









ESU 53900 LokSound Decoder Tester (Scale=ALL) 397-53900


The Best Model Trains and Accessories - Sales, Service, Installations For Less




yankeedabbler.com


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

I've got both. Originally bought the 53900 to use when programming screw terminal ESU and Massoth decoders. I used the test board screw terminals to wire the decoders to the board. The programmer connects to the test board too. It works well. About 6 months ago I bought some Lokpilot 5 L and LokSound 5 L decoders. These decoders come with interface boards. I got the 53901 so I could directly plug in the decoders for programming before installing them in locos. The pair work like a champ.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

That's great to hear thanks 👍.

Couple of questions for you.

Could you use just the main board (53900) to check and program the large scale decoders by wiring them up to correct leads ie track power, motor +- ect? 

Is the extension board plug and play just for the ESU decoders or will other manufacturers boards plug in?


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

BodsRailRoad said:


> That's great to hear thanks 👍.
> 
> Couple of questions for you.
> 
> ...


The Extension board is just for plug-in ESU LokSound XL and LokSound L boards.

The test board itself has jacks for NEM652, NEM651, 21 MTC, Next18 and PluX22 connectors in addition to screw terminals.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ahh ok so I didn't need to buy the extension board, I can test the QSI, Zimo, and Digitrax boards using the screw terminals, cool thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, the most work is connecting the function "outputs" to LEDs to see what is changing, the motor and power connections are trivial.

I see the LEDs on the board, but what pins they are tied to is not indicated, it might be in the manual.

You would want a way to arbitrarily connect the LEDs to dropping resistors and to the specific function output pins.

Different decoders have these in different places, so this might not be a lot of help.

Having the motor and speaker on the board is probably the most help, and at least the headlights.

Just want to manage your expectations.

Greg


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

I have used the main board to program 10+ ESU Loksound 5 XL decoders. You must use it with the Lokprogrammer and the software, which are also great. I can’t imagine programming without it. You wire it up to the decoder as you would a loco. In addition to track and motor, I typically program and test speakers, front and rear lights, and 3 or 4 others sets of lights (cabin, placard, classification, mars, etc.) on Aux 1-4. The test board lets you see and hear how everything is working. It’s especially helpful to test trickier logic stuff. For instance, I often use the NOT function to have things like classification lights on unless turned off. The test board makes testing easy. For every decoder, I fully program it on the tester, then just drop it in to the loco, wire it up and it works perfectly. Happy to answer any questions you may have. As I say, if you are doing ESU (Loksound or Lokpilot) decoders, I’d consider it essential.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'll ask the question again, hopefully more clearly.

I see 9 LEDs on the board, FL, RL, and 1-7... what are they connected to? Big question is can you connect them to an arbitrary pin, or are they hardwired?

Greg


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

They correspond to front and rear lights and aux 1-7. You program the decoder so the aux button tie to function buttons on the cab. So, for example, in the Lokprogrammer, I program aux 1 to be a mars light and tie it to F3 on the cab. When I test the decoder with the cab emulator on the Lokprogrammer and I hit F3, the aux 1 LED will light up on the test board. Similarly, when you push the headlight button on the emulator, the headlight LED lights up.

Same for sounds. Horn, bell, engine, etc. can all be tested by turning them on in the cab emulator. The test board has a tiny speaker and will play them.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I tested out the ESU 53990 DCC main board today using my Qsi Quantum upgrade system and it works like a charm. 

I was able to read, test, and program both QSI Magnum and Titan boards without the need of having it installed in the loco.

It really makes it easy to set up these boards.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow didnt know it could handle non ESU decoders. It didn’t work with LGB/Markham


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just used the screw terminals to hook it up, motor, track, HL, RL ect, worked like a charm, even passed confidence tests 😁


----------

